# Squonk Bottles improved



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

Mod Maker in the UK has made some improvements to the Italian Soft Bottle and has stock.

http://www.modmaker.co.uk/ModMakerDesigns/MM-Squonker-Bottle-Kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Richelo Killian (9/5/17)

Wonder if these would work on the Shadow


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> Wonder if these would work on the Shadow



Mmmmm I don't think so.


----------



## wikus (9/5/17)

Do they have something for the therion BF?


----------



## spiv (9/5/17)

These should work in the Reo Grand/P67 and Leprechaun right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

wikus said:


> Do they have something for the therion BF?



Nope.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

spiv said:


> These should work in the Reo Grand/P67 and Leprechaun right?



100% yes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wikus (9/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope.


Ag nee ..... thanks for the update.


----------



## eybers.ryan23 (9/5/17)

These should work on the frankenskull right ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flava (9/5/17)

Nice, now is anyone planning on bringing in a few of these? I would be more than happy to split shipping cost

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (9/5/17)

Flava said:


> Nice, now is anyone planning on bringing in a few of these? I would be more than happy to split shipping cost



I got a cousin coming in from the UK early July. Seeing her around the 7th/8th. She can mule some down for us... Within reason. 

I see that 10 bottles gives us a discount. 
Let's aim for 10. I'm in for 5.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

eybers.ryan23 said:


> These should work on the frankenskull right ‍



Yes my guess is they would fit @eybers.ryan23!


----------



## Scissorhands (9/5/17)

spiv said:


> I got a cousin coming in from the UK early July. Seeing her around the 7th/8th. She can mule some down for us... Within reason.
> 
> I see that 10 bottles gives us a discount.
> Let's aim for 10. I'm in for 5.


If possible, i would like to jump aboard, 5 please


----------



## Flava (9/5/17)

spiv said:


> I got a cousin coming in from the UK early July. Seeing her around the 7th/8th. She can mule some down for us... Within reason.
> 
> I see that 10 bottles gives us a discount.
> Let's aim for 10. I'm in for 5.



Awesome. I will take the other 5.


----------



## spiv (9/5/17)

Cool, I'll ask if she can bring 15 small bottles down. 
I'm sure I can convince her if I promise to be her best friend forever. That works every time.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (10/5/17)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 94104


You need man sized hands and fingers to operate those bottles. 
I operate a keyboard for 18 hours a day so my hands are softer than my wife's

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

Christos said:


> You need man sized hands and fingers to operate those bottles.
> I operate a keyboard for 18 hours a day so my hands are softer than my wife's


Just for the record I'm really skilled with my hands but I chose to wear pig skin gloves when doing manual labour. 

Also I don't wash dishes so that helps.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv (10/5/17)

We'll get the cheaper price for the 10 pack but pay the higher price for the extra 5. Anyone want 5 more bottles? Let's make this an even 20 bottles @ 60 pounds total


----------



## GregF (10/5/17)

I'll take them


----------



## spiv (10/5/17)

Done, @Flava, @Scissorhands and @GregF.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (10/5/17)

Christos said:


> Just for the record I'm really skilled with my hands but I chose to wear pig skin gloves when doing manual labour.
> 
> Also I don't wash dishes so that helps.



Have very skilled hands as well, but since I retired (1990) and moved to the very hot Mojave Desert I've chosen to sit in the shade drinking something cold and refreshing, and let hired help do the manual labor. 

But I do still have very strong hands, so the Reoville bottles are not an issue at all for me to squonk with precision. 

As for dishes, I've been a bachelor again since 2002, so there has not been very many dishes to wash (especially not if I eat over the sink ). Even those that need a wash and dry the dishwasher takes care of just fine. Or they are done by a sweet young latina gal that comes periodically to thoroughly clean my place, do my laundry or anything else I want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

Spydro said:


> Have very skilled hands as well, but since I retired (1990) and moved to the very hot Mojave Desert I've chosen to sit in the shade drinking something cold and refreshing, and let hired help do the manual labor.
> 
> But I do still have very strong hands, so the Reoville bottles are not an issue at all for me to squonk with precision.
> 
> As for dishes, I've been a bachelor again since 2002, so there has not been very many dishes to wash (especially not if I eat over the sink ). Even those that need a wash and dry the dishwasher takes care of just fine. Or they are done by a sweet young latina gal that comes periodically to thoroughly clean my place, do my laundry or anything else I want.


The hired help is definitely making my hands softer and the wife-o-matic 9000 helps!
I have been known to use paper plates and paper cups (and I still have a big stash in my pantry) on occasion.

Last time I washed dishes my sister was over and decided to do the dishes. I promptly took over because she was a guest to the horror of my wife.
My wife gave me about 5 minutes gas about how I dont help her and thus sealed her fate. My response was a calm "And this is why I dont wash dishes".

Before that I think i washed dishes when my wife was in hospital after the birth of our child.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/6/17)

What looks to be another improvement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (27/6/17)

The guys on the UK Squonkers forum are complaining about those specific square bottles.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Amir (28/6/17)

These won't work on the VT Inbox I presume? That's my only con with that device... The bottle... I really need a soft bottle for it. I've been buying bottles all over the show to find a suitable replacement


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/8/17)

Did these bottles make it here yet? Or can someone still get hold of one or two of these?


----------



## Rayyan (3/8/17)

Amir said:


> These won't work on the VT Inbox I presume? That's my only con with that device... The bottle... I really need a soft bottle for it. I've been buying bottles all over the show to find a suitable replacement


Did you ever find a suitable replacement?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (3/8/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Did these bottles make it here yet? Or can someone still get hold of one or two of these?


Not sure about the bottles in this thread but if you want soft bottle for squonking check out this post.


----------



## Amir (3/8/17)

Rayyan said:


> Did you ever find a suitable replacement?




Haven't come across one yet and gave up looking as well. Inbox sold


----------



## Comrad Juju (3/8/17)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Not sure about the bottles in this thread but if you want soft bottle for squonking check out this post.



Cappy is a awesome bottle. Beats the silk bottles in my opinion by miles.

But the RS version as the ones in that post top caps is a bit to big for mechanical mods i have found with Molly and Sq mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

